# FourSeason Tuning in Orange, CA added as NEWEST C2 Dealer



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

We would like to introduce that FourSeason Tuning http://www.fourseasontuning.com located in Orange, CA area has now been added as a NEW C2 Dealer. Please feel free to contact James with any C2 Software needs, or to schedule a Flash Load for your 2.5.


----------



## Hare-d (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: FourSeason Tuning in Orange, CA added as NEWEST C2 Dealer (C2Motorsports)*

C2 i would like to thank you for this... thank you!


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: FourSeason Tuning in Orange, CA added as NEWEST C2 Dealer (Hare-d)*

I don't have any C2 products but I can state that the guys at FST are awesome. Great service. Always fast to return calls or emails. Def a trusted company. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vxiamtheruinerxv (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: FourSeason Tuning in Orange, CA added as NEWEST C2 Dealer (vw93to85)*

This is awesome news! This has definitely helped influence my choice of software now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shan15 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: FourSeason Tuning in Orange, CA added as NEWEST C2 Dealer (vxiamtheruinerxv)*

YES!!!!!! FINALLY!!!!!
I LOVE YOU!





































now hurry up and get the cams out so i can have them install it







lol


_Modified by shan15 at 11:45 PM 9-9-2009_


----------



## utah_dubn (May 23, 2008)

Four Season is great. I would recommend them for sure!


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (utah_dubn)*

That's a step in the right direction! Now just get one about 400 miles north and I may consider the switch!!


----------



## DrewTheBrave (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (IJSTROK)*

Awesome news! Now I just need to figure out which kidney to sell...


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: FourSeason Tuning in Orange, CA added as NEWEST C2 Dealer (C2Motorsports)*

Thanks Chris.


----------



## Hare-d (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: FourSeason Tuning in Orange, CA added as NEWEST C2 Dealer (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Big thanks to james at four seasons for flashing my car on friday!
cool guy and and from the feel of the car a good software. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: FourSeason Tuning in Orange, CA added as NEWEST C2 Dealer (Hare-d)*

Thanks for your time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

you will hear from me soon... not 2 soon though. but soon.


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

hello fourseasontuning, 
when can you schedule me in :-D ? C2 91 software?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (ender619)*

Im your tel #. The file needs to arrive from C2 before you come in for the install.
cold air intake? manual or auto? 
This can be done next week after I get this info.


----------



## Tuanes (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Looks like next time I go to California I will stop by and get C2! How much notice do you need? It will probably be a few months out from now.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Tuanes)*

The files takes 1-2 days and must be ordered ahead of time.


----------



## JettaMk5 (Aug 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I'd like to thank James from FourSeason for C2 tuning my Jetta recently. The file took the 1-2 days as advertised, because they hadn't seen a car with my ECU before. After getting flashed I noticed better throttle response, seems to want to take off and pull nicely when you hit it, and when you let off no lag at all from the engine to it going back to idle-type speed. After driving it for a little over a week, I noticed a slight 2ish mpg increase if I'm not flooring it all the time. I also pulled the Carbonio ring out and no CEL







Overall very happy with the tune and the great service I received from FourSeasonTuning!!


----------

